# How good is a pig's vision?



## TurnKey (Aug 11, 2004)

I was just wondering how well do pigs see? Do they have the same vision abilities of a human, dog, deer? How is their night vision? Can they see details at night, or do they only detect movement? I was just wondering because a local woman had three little 70 pounders escape the other night. One of her friends said not to wrory, "pigs don't see very good especially at night, they're almost blind at night"
Now, I don't want to argue with him, but I think pigs can see quite well. What do you experts say? I appreciate your input on this! Thanks!!


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

A pig will outrun a human in the dark without running in to things and busting himself like the human chasing him did.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

what they lack in vision, they can make up for in smell, but not as good as a dog at night and certainly no match for a cat


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Sometimes I'll go out late at night and see one or more of our sows out grazing on the pasture rather than sleeping with her sisters. Generally this is on a moonlit night. I usually hear them first and then spot them. Ours are white which makes them easier for me to see in the night. I think their eyes are about like ours, not as good as dogs or cats.

-Walter
Sugar Mtn Farm


----------

